# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Virtual: The Isolationist's Guide To Mandolin - Playing Rhythm -

## NewsFetcher

On tap from our workshop/camps calendar: 

July 26, 2020 - Virtual: The Isolationist's Guide To Mandolin - Playing Rhythm, Toronto, Canada

See event details...

For a full list of all known future mandolin workshops and camps, visit the Mandolin Cafe's comprehensive Workshop and Camps page.

 Subscribe to the Cafe's workshop news feed using this link.

----------


## Joe Bartl

Can anyone say if this workshop is available to someone without a Facebook account? (There are a few of us that have slipped throught the virtual cracks ... )

----------


## Drew Egerton

> Can anyone say if this workshop is available to someone without a Facebook account? (There are a few of us that have slipped throught the virtual cracks ... )


On Andrew's website you can find the links to register. Put in your donation amount and he'll email you a link to the Zoom meeting shortly thereafter. I did the one before with Dawg and going to try the one today with Ronnie McCoury, Alan Bibey, Lauren Napier
https://www.andrewcollinstrio.com/shows

----------

Joe Bartl

----------


## bigskygirl

> Can anyone say if this workshop is available to someone without a Facebook account? (There are a few of us that have slipped throught the virtual cracks ... )


Hi Joe, yes it is available to us non-Facebookers...like Drew said, follow the link for donation and Andrew will email you a Zoom link.  I missed the first few because I wasn’t sure myself.

----------

Joe Bartl

----------

